# Sailboat and Home Exchange



## rslatin (May 30, 2018)

We are looking to exchange our 2006 Hunter 36 in Dana Point, California for a 2 cabin, 2 head monohull for 1 year (1 Feb 2019-31 Jan 2020. We desire to sail the East Coast of US from Miami to Boston including the ICW. I am USCG licensed OUPV (6 Pack) skipper with 16 years experience chartering monohulls (36-50') and cats (40-47') worldwide. Any interest?


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

Yeah, right! Captn Ron is lookin for a boat to borrow! lol


----------



## Rocky Mountain Breeze (Mar 30, 2015)

Geez Capta, aren't you looking for a west coast vacation? I know that you don't judge people so you have to assume Captain Ron's motives are pure. Right?


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

Rocky Mountain Breeze said:


> Geez Capta, aren't you looking for a west coast vacation? I know that you don't judge people so you have to assume Captain Ron's motives are pure. Right?


Can you, or *do* you even bother to *READ* the posts before your internet diarrhea begins?
His screen name;
" rslatin
*Captain Ron*"
Movie: *Captain Ron*. Wants to borrow a boat. Now that's funny.
What the hell is wrong with *you* RMB?


----------



## Rocky Mountain Breeze (Mar 30, 2015)

I guess that I am not around the right people Capta. I don't watch television or movies so I am not privy to the current popular culture insider lines. I am too busy working to keep the world afloat. Why does that bother you so much? Are you a hater?


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

Is there any *other* "sailor" on this site who has *not* seen the flick, Captain Ron? I'm seriously curious.


----------



## jephotog (Feb 25, 2002)

capta said:


> Is there any *other* "sailor" on this site who has *not* seen the flick, Captain Ron? I'm seriously curious.


I thought it was a documentary about you.:grin

I don't remember the movie much but, I have done a charter with a real life Capt'n Ron. That is a story for another day.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

IMDB says Captain Ron's last name is "Rico". That the character introduces himself as "Ron Rico."

Of course, a simple web search turns up a number of other Captain Ron's, ahead of the one sailors commonly think of.

"Hello, Prudential? Yeah, I want to borrow maybe a low six-figure boat for a year and sail it over a 1500 mile range, mainly coastal. Can you quote me an insurance cost for that?"

I wish the OP good luck with that. Probably better luck calling brokers and asking if they have any slow sellers who would rather exchange or charter it for a year.


----------



## jephotog (Feb 25, 2002)

hellosailor said:


> "Hello, Prudential? Yeah, I want to borrow maybe a low six-figure boat for a year and sail it over a 1500 mile range, mainly coastal. Can you quote me an insurance cost for that?"
> 
> I wish the OP good luck with that. Probably better luck calling brokers and asking if they have any slow sellers who would rather exchange or charter it for a year.


I think you're right on it being a far fetched idea, it's unlikely of it working with liability, insurance, etc.

I do like the idea though. My mom had a vacation home in a cool location she would trade with someone who had a vacation home in Puerto Vallarta. It would be great to be able to explore another coast in an exchange for your own boat, but the idea of a stranger sailing my boat for a month..... never mind.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Breeze (Mar 30, 2015)

But I am the stupid one....


----------



## jephotog (Feb 25, 2002)

Rocky Mountain Breeze said:


> But I am the stupid one....


No just rude.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Breeze (Mar 30, 2015)

Rude for pointing out the obvious?


----------



## jephotog (Feb 25, 2002)

Rocky Mountain Breeze said:


> Rude for being oblivious?


Yes.


----------

